# need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!!



## catapultkid (Aug 10, 2008)

here is what im working with, post some of yours up. need alittle inspiratation to keep things moving.








































got the roll bar bent today, 1 3/4 by .120 seamless. hoping to finish with the interior before break is over. 
still left to so is:
finish cage/roll bar
couple of rust spots fixed
raised shifter
harnesses


----------



## kasten67 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (catapultkid)*

This is my enduracecar. It take`s abaut 6 month to fix it ready.


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (catapultkid)*

keep working on it. only if for only 3 minutes at a time.
my oval track car I built last winter

























and one of my rabbit. got to have something to put all the extra race car parts on


----------



## rsphil (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (kasten67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kasten67* »_This is my enduracecar. It take`s abaut 6 month to fix it ready.

























Dude that is completely insane...quite possibly the coolest thing I have seen in along while!
What have you done to it? Swing or IRS?? TYPE4 or TYPE1?! Size? Carbs? Brakes?
So many questions - let us know....


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (rsphil)*

Took the body off today.


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

Is that thing RWD? Refering to pic with checkered flag and smoke.


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

i wish, lol. e-brake dragging while blistering off the right front


----------



## Flatfour4ever (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (kasten67)*

If rebuilding that sweet ride isn't motavation I'm not sure what is!!!


----------



## kasten67 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: need some motivation, POST PICS OF YOUR TRACK CAR!!!! (rsphil)*

IRS, typ 1 engine 2litres, 2 x 40 dellortos, WBX crankshaft, typ 4 flywheel. disc brakes in all corners.
























Some others endurace cars


----------



## catapultkid (Aug 10, 2008)

wow nice cars, ill have more of mine up soon now that my winter break is over


----------



## kasten67 (Dec 2, 2008)

New paint.


----------



## kasten67 (Dec 2, 2008)




----------

